# computer cleaning ideas



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

We spend a lot of time keeping our hard drives clean, what about the case, keyboard, etc.?

Here are two things that work for me-inexpensively. Maby others have ideas too:

1. Monitor screens seem to be very difficult to keep clean and hard to get streak free. If you use window cleaner, you almost always get annoying streaks that won't go away with elbow grease or wiping and show up especially with angular light. Pretty frustrating after spending hundreds on a good video card and monitor-you want everything to be perfect.
I have found that after cleaning any large buildups of whatever **** or splotch is on there with any window cleaner, I can dry off the screen and buff it with baby powder to get rid of all streaks without breaking a sweat. Rebuff with a clean cloth to remove powder afterwards. A toothbrush, preferably an electric one with an old dry tip works good around the frame crevices.

2. Canned air is expensive. Don't ask me why-air is freely available to all except residents of certain large cities such as LA or Denver. I have found that a simple vacuum cleaner works great for removing evidence of my life story from my keyboard. I use the tube attachment and brush and I gently push the bristles into the board and move them around slightly to loosen stuck stuff. I think this works better than air which seems to just blow it around.


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for the tips M8. Monitor screens should never be cleaned with window cleaners. They remove the protective covering that manufacturers put on. That's what causes the streaking you mentioned. Baby powder is a brilliant solution.


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Y'know, I've noticed the cost of canned air has gone up since the last time I bought it, also (about a year and a half). The only thing I can come up with is that certain brain-damaged individuals like to huff it, so retailers have raised the price to make it unappealing.

I saw this in today's Sunday supplements:

http://www.aldifoods.com/Special_Purchase/pr0908_2.htm

I think I'll pick one up, for the purpose of clening keyboards and such. I have no idea if it works or no, but it seems cheap enough to take a chance!


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another idea that works:
Instead of canned air, just use a soda straw and your lungs...it's quite cheap! 

You can also attach a soda straw to the crevice tool of your vacuum cleaner...great for reaching into small spaces inside your computer.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can get cans that you can fill up with air. Has a place on it just like on your car tires to put the air in. Really it is made for paint but you can still use it just for air.

http://216.239.53.99/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=compressed+air++reusable+cans&spell=1


----------



## ipconfig (Aug 19, 2003)

Best way to get a keyboard clean, first get a picture of the keyboard or get the box which it came with (so you can have the proper keyboard layout). Then get something like a screwdriver and pry the keys off one by one....when they are all out you can use a toothbrush to clean the inside and soak the keys in somethin like soap water or something. Get them all dry then place them back one by one (with the help of the layout picture).....If youre not sure ..dont remove the Shift keys and the Spacebar......Good luck 
P.S: Sometimes blowing the keyboard makes it worse coz it takes the dirt into those hard to reach places


----------



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone has come up with an air-dust filter to put in front of intake fans. Would it do any good? Or would it just resist air flow too much. Perhaps such a filter could be blown out from time to time rather than replaced.


----------



## Grendal (Sep 10, 2003)

A good rule of thumb:

Make sure you are grounded in someway or other when you are cleaning any of the computer components. If you don't you can experience some really really bad problems


----------



## Wishing Bubble (Feb 8, 2001)

Here's my tip for cleaning my screen and keyboard......I use baby wipes to wipe the screen of greasy marks and then wipe dry with kitchen roll. For the keys, babywipes work just as well and it also removes any dirt and grease if you a what I can a computer muncher (he who eats while surfing the web etc!!!) 

Thats my twopence worth.....have a good day cleaning!!!


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ipconfig:_
> *Best way to get a keyboard clean, first get a picture of the keyboard or get the box which it came with (so you can have the proper keyboard layout). Then get something like a screwdriver and pry the keys off one by one....when they are all out you can use a toothbrush to clean the inside and soak the keys in somethin like soap water or something. Get them all dry then place them back one by one (with the help of the layout picture).....If youre not sure ..dont remove the Shift keys and the Spacebar......Good luck
> P.S: Sometimes blowing the keyboard makes it worse coz it takes the dirt into those hard to reach places *


Got a better idea...buy a new keyboard. they're cheap.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The best thing I find for cleaning the keyboard and screen on a desktop or a laptop is a vacuum cleaner with a soft brush attachment. It's great for sucking out all the dust, hair, crumbs, etc. that might find its way between and under the keys. Move the attachment back and forth and up and down slowly so that all areas are checked, and apply light pressure.

This worked great when I had a laptop in my work car and it was exposed to the outside elements for 12 hours a day.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I got an Idea, and I give it up freely to anyone, just hook me up 10%. Keyboard manufacturers could make a few slots on the side of the board to put the nozzle of a can in to spray and make the architechture such that the air is sent along under the keys and out. Something like that.  Course what a dumb ideat but and idea none the less.


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by roban:_
> *Got a better idea...buy a new keyboard. they're cheap. *


That is true but if you work for a tight --- company like I do then they won't even buy you that unless it does not work at all.

Instead of taking all the keys off at once, I divided it into 4 sections. That way I didn't get bored with it and I was able to keep track of where they all went back.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Heard other say the have taken the keys off and put the keyboard in the dishwasher. This is on the older IBM's
Don't know if that would be ok on some boards or not.

Seen at CompUSA this here.

The Mini-Virtually Indestructible Keyboard, USB

* "Flat-Out" design eliminates negative angle wrist stress, an archaic holdover from manual typewriters.
* Soft silicon-based finish is impervious to water, coffee, cleaning solutions and more.
* Unique combination of durability and soft, comfortable keys.
* 85-keys of quick reflexive typing action for speed and accuracy.

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=290643&pfp=BROWSE

If link does not work then put this code number in the search. 290643


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

To clean my monitor I use a 700psi hi pressure wash. For the fan and motherboard the dishwasher (on the top rack) works great!!!! 

((J/K  ))


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Take it to the laundrette


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by hammerbill:_
> *I'm wondering if anyone has come up with an air-dust filter to put in front of intake fans. Would it do any good? Or would it just resist air flow too much. Perhaps such a filter could be blown out from time to time rather than replaced. *


I have wondered about that so often I almost tried it...
wasn't sure how to attach the filter. Some sort of Velcro deal was all I could come up with, or duct tape  
A fairly open-celled filter (i.e., not too dense) would be in order here.

Even if the filter itself doesn't impede airflow, it would need cleaning or replacing religiously I would think. My rig doesn't have a temp monitor, so I've been hesitant to experiment.

I'd certainly like to hear more on this.

A good product I've used for cleaning plastic cases and monitor enclosures is Formula 409. Spray liberally on the cleaning cloth not the component. Wipe down, being careful of areas that could drip inside your precious, and let sit a few moments. Follow with a damp towel or cloth moistened with H20 to remove the cleaner and dirty stuff, and give a final wipe with a dry, clean towel or cloth. This will even remove smokers stains, so it's strong - definitely don't want an errant drop inside the case, or on your screen!

And afterward I occasionally use Armor-All wipes on the black&gray Dell case - Looks good!

If you pop the keys off the keyboard as mentioned above, you can run those through the dishwasher, with heat cycle off (just in case). Need a mesh basket with lid of some type, though.

For inside the case, I bought a product from Staples on clearance that was compressed air with a circuit board cleaner that sprayed out with the air blast, I don't recall the name and now they have no more. It worked fairly well, but was rather expensive until it hit the clearance table.

Anyone have any thoughts on cleaning the fabric that covers your desktop speakers?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thought I'd revive this thread as the heating season is upon most of us and in older homes, dust seems to accumulate in the darnedest spots.
Just started getting some random scandisk errors on the fast check yesterday and the old comp seemed a bit sluggish.

Blew out the dust in the box this morning. Seems to pile up where the cooling air exits the CPU and gather thick enough to cause some 'new' electrical pathways on the motherboard.

As you can see by my post, all is well this morning  .

I do this clean up every 6 months or so, but was lax this winter.

Hope this helps someone with a hard to solve problem.


( I've seen this 'dust problem' mentioned before at TSG, just a friendly, low tech reminder  )


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

Gawd i thought this thread died ages ago. Thanks for the tip. I will do that tonight.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Putting a filter in the air intake works fine for me. I use a foam material similar to what is used for pre-filters on lawnmower engines. It cuts down on the dust and hasn't caused overheating (yet).


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Take your keyboard to the you wash it car wash and let 'er rip with that high pressure hose. 
Works great!


----------



## skyhawk_355 (Feb 17, 2003)

I remember from somewhere, that fabric softener sheets for the clothes dryer work well for cleaning CRT screens. (May also cut down on the much-feared "static") This tip was originally for TV screen but CRT monitor is same thing. Dunno about LCD screens.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

nobody has mentioned that cotton swabs with rubbing alcohol will clean those mouse wheels.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I use the small alcohol swabs to and they work great.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

In regards to the intake filter. I cut up a 1" thick furnace filter to keep the dusties and hairballs from the inside of the pc. I did the following ...

put 2 case fans in the machine. One at the front to suck the air in. and one at the back to suck the air out. This creates a windtunnel, allowing proper circulation and cooling over all components.

I then covered all other orificies (the holes in the side of the case, the extra holes in the back) and also completely segregated the power supply from the rest of the case (due to the fact that the power supply has its own circulation system that would to onnerous (sp?) to filter, and I don't want it contaminating everything else.

Then I cut the filter and shoved it in between the plastic face plate and the metal case frame. (careful, these filters are directional, watch those arrows). Voila, no more dusties or hairballs inside the computer, no more expensive canned air ....

The key board....well, I haven't dared to clean it yet.. It is a Logitech cordless optical keyboard/mouse combo that cost $100...not as cheap as the previous chap's keyboards, so I'll live with the dirt here.

The monitor. I have always used Windex and paper towels and nothing else for a clean streak free screen. When it comes to glass cleaner, only Windex will do ....


----------



## LPGUY (May 9, 2003)

Now that I stare at my keyboard.... omg its sorta nasty thanks for the wake up call!!!..lol


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, we have a semi-nice keyboard and it looks pretty nasty, but i dont want to break it. Yet.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Just an FYI!, be carefull not to use you breath as a blowing tool for cleaning. It contains moisture and other contaminates and can be harmfull to certain parts of a computer! If you do use a tube/straw to blow thru with your breath be sure to but a clean white cloth over one end to help catch some of the moisture etc your breath has. Now if you have bad breath! your pute might just hand you a mint!!!!!


----------



## Future (Apr 17, 2004)

Another idea instead of using canned air, is to buy a few balloons. Blow one up, and then attach a straw to it, and slowly direct the air to where it is needed. You control the air flow, and pressure, by squeezing the end of the balloon. 

One slight drawback, is, you may inadvertently get small amounts of saliva in the balloon, but, this can be greatly reduced if you make sure you're dry and take deep breaths.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

...better yet, get some of that compressed air crap from officemax when it goes on sale for free with rebates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meangean (Apr 19, 2004)

i have a cover that fits on my keyboard for every key....

and keeps it clean even though the cover doesnt look that clean it does kind of but the keyboard under it is clean


----------

